# Why do most men suck at eating p*ssy



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Assuming this wasn't a one night stand or a brief fling, why not teach him how? This isn't directed at you in an offensive way but he isn't going to learn anything or improve by you complaining or faking pleasure. How can he (men) get better at something if he doesn't think that he is doing anything wrong in the first place? I've never done what you described in your post so naturally I couldn't be good at it from the get-go, but hypothetically if I am willing to please my partner in ____ way, I would appreciate being informed/shown how it can be made the most enjoyable for them.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess there's no manual for this sort of thing, so gotta give people props for trying. But yes, many men are really quite bad at it. They need practice and instruction.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

1. Not enough practice.

2. You women suck at telling us what you want.


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Alarming generalization there lass.

To be honest the best course of action would be to teach him. Assuming of course both parties have the patience for it.


----------



## Space Ryder (Oct 3, 2013)

Crimson Ash said:


> Alarming generalization there lass.
> 
> To be honest the best course of action would be to teach him. Assuming of course both parties have the patience for it.



^ This

An example:

A friend of mine was so bad at video games it made me cringe. I taught him and these days he surprises me with his skills at times.

Problem solved. Now you just apply this simple method of mine to sex, _Pierce_, and you don't have to complain anymore.

Do you have the guts to be a mentor?


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Teaching dudes sex is kinda gross imo. I don't know why I feel like it's particularly this way and not necessarily the other way around. Maybe because guys suckle a body part as babies that they later sexualize? There's no equivalent of that with (heterosexual) women. Dudes are undergoing some rite of passage from dependent to dominant when they take charge. Boys to men. Lol.

Watch porn. Google. Talk to people. Ask her how she's feeling rather than wait for her to initiate. Be observant. Is she climaxing? Look up how to tell if you're not sure.


----------



## Effy (Feb 23, 2014)

Veggie said:


> Watch porn.


Porn is really the worst place to look if you want to find out about female pleasure/sexuality.


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!


Lack of interest. When we like someone our senses are truly awake measuring pleasure, but not everyone is alert in this stages, so, both women and men can suck at this. Besides there is experience, we can get better over time, still... there are humans who succeed at their first time, why? interest, attention, liking it!!! it's so easy. (didn't say simple).

I love it, I love to do it.

Anyway there are variables... sometimes the genitalia might not be attractive in certain cases, scenarios or people. Some vaginas are like universally good looking, some have their target and niche (not being of the like to everyone), and some are nice, but it's the attitude... example: there is a woman who I dated, exGF, we had great sex/love/making. But at certain point she started moving so chaotically it was difficult to breath, not fun!!, but we can talk, right? talking was useless, so then it wasn't just not fun, it was "not fucking fun". I had some horror stories from women I know, where guys couldn't behave and were too aggressive on their heads while giving a BJ, it's the same thing. So, you have "why people can't learn to suck dick/vagina" and on the other side you have "why some people can't just fucking behave when someone is doing it right". 

I don't get why... on a relationship something so simple can be a problem over time, we are human beings, smart, able to learn and communicate.

BTW, there is a woman I dated... amazing body, pretty, and amazing brains too sure, but when it was about having sex... her vagina (even after taking a bath and being clean) didn't smell good-at-all. I don't know if her ethnicity had something to do with this, never had sex with someone with her genetics-ethnics. 

Just to be fair, a lot of guys and women have no clue on what they are doing. Vaginas are no donuts, and penises are no ice-cream. 


Good luck for your next one.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Effy said:


> Porn is really the worst place to look if you want to find out about female pleasure/sexuality.


It depends on what you're watching.

Asking women to pick out what they like within it or something is always an idea too. As is picking up on what's being marketed to who.

And I did suggest that along with other avenues of information gathering, lol. Piecing it all together and what not for a better educated guess. Rather than just shrugging and being like - "Tell me what to do! I don't know how to do things. So are you turned on or what?"


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

Crimson Ash said:


> Alarming generalization there lass.
> 
> To be honest the best course of action would be to teach him. Assuming of course both parties have the patience for it.


x2, I compare this to kissing, some people have kissed so many people and still suck at it, anyway it's not something universal, there are styles and personal preference. Teaching? yes, some men will hate that idea, some would cooperate.


----------



## Effy (Feb 23, 2014)

Veggie said:


> It depends on what you're watching.
> 
> Asking women to pick out what they like within it or something is always an idea too. As is picking up on what's being marketed to who.
> 
> And I did suggest that along with other avenues of information gathering, lol. Piecing it all together and what not for a better educated guess. Rather than just shrugging and being like - "Tell me what to do! I don't know how to do things. So are you turned on or what?"


The rest of your suggestions are good - not disputing that.

Porn is generally geared towards male visual stimulation, so it's what looks good for the camera and plays into male fantasy, not what actually feels good for a female body. Most obvious example being the ubiquity of long acrylic nails in lesbian porn. I'm not really sure how many men realise the extent to which porn actresses are, well, acting. Instructional videos are obviously a useful resource, but mainstream porn is going to be misleading at best.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!


*checks your type*
I knew you would either be a 7w8, 8w7 or Sexual 2 :laughing:

in all seriousness, this might not mean a lot from a guy who sucks dick, but the pussy is a hole. sucking on a hole is a lot more difficult than sucking on a cylindrical phallus. all the pleasure points are hidden somewhere inside the cave. guess all i can say is: find a guy who likes spelunking


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

To be fair, I think it's a lot easier/a lot more straight forward to give oral to a man than it is to give oral to a woman. 

Tell him what you want. People aren't mind readers.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> I guess there's no manual for this sort of thing, so gotta give people props for trying. But yes, many men are really quite bad at it. They need practice and instruction.


I tried giving instructions once to my partner of a better way to do things and they just would not listen. I think some people got it and some people dont.


----------



## Effy (Feb 23, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> *checks your type*
> I knew you would either be a 7w8, 8w7 or Sexual 2 :laughing:
> 
> in all seriousness, this might not mean a lot from a guy who sucks dick, but the pussy is a hole. sucking on a hole is a lot more difficult than sucking on a cylindrical phallus. all the pleasure points are hidden somewhere inside the cave. guess all i can say is: find a guy who likes spelunking


You don't suck on the hole...


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

People say have the guts to tell them what you want like it's easy. There are a lot of ways in which women do not feel like their sexual pleasure and needs matter, and that can make it a struggle for women to voice their concerns and 'be a mentor'. My ex probably went down on me twice in our entire almost three year relationship, it was ridiculously unbalanced. I tried talking to him several times about how that made me feel, and how upsetting it was. I was offered no explanation, and was even told it was my problem for not asking for it outright. The truth is, a lot of men don't give a shit about a woman's pleasure, and why would they? They're told it's all about their penis. 

So yes, women should feel more comfortable asking but men should also become more proactive in asking 'How does this feel? What can I do differently? What turns you on?'. Show your partner that you care about that. It makes someone feel comfortable and intimate enough to initiate that kind of feedback. Sexuality is a sensitive topic, you can't just give feedback like you're playing video games. People get hurt, and resentment builds up. People would rather fake orgasms than talk about something so fundamental and risk hurting their partner's feelings. 

I wholeheartedly agree that communication is crucial, and essential to a healthy and fulfilling sex life. But it's also not a one way street. The other person has to care and be receptive to that kind of feedback, and unfortunately a lot of people aren't.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

Effy said:


> The rest of your suggestions are good - not disputing that.
> 
> Porn is generally geared towards male visual stimulation, so it's what looks good for the camera and plays into male fantasy, not what actually feels good for a female body. Most obvious example being the ubiquity of long acrylic nails in lesbian porn. I'm not really sure how many men realise the extent to which porn actresses are, well, acting. Instructional videos are obviously a useful resource, but mainstream porn is going to be misleading at best.


Again, depends on what you watch 

There's plenty of stuff aimed at women. And particularly this is different than people just going at in various positions designed to show off the most boobage, penetration, etc.


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

A Lone Wolf said:


> Assuming this wasn't a one night stand or a brief fling, why not teach him how? This isn't directed at you in an offensive way but he isn't going to learn anything or improve by you complaining or faking pleasure. How can he (men) get better at something if he doesn't think that he is doing anything wrong in the first place? I've never done what you described in your post so naturally I couldn't be good at it from the get-go, but hypothetically if I am willing to please my partner in ____ way, I would appreciate being informed/shown how it can be made the most enjoyable for them.


I tried to teach but it just sucked. It was like Wilbur from Charlottes web eating out of a trough. Fucker had no clue.



BlackDog said:


> I guess there's no manual for this sort of thing, so gotta give people props for trying. But yes, many men are really quite bad at it. They need practice and instruction.


This guy needed a full college course in it.



Cheveyo said:


> 1. Not enough practice.
> 
> 2. You women suck at telling us what you want.


Hey Im great at instruction. Dont judge me


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't know why anyone would put their mouth near that thing, let alone take a course on how to do so.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Because we don't have vaginas.

Dudes are usually pretty good at sucking dick, though.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Effy said:


> You don't suck on the hole...


We do


----------



## Space Ryder (Oct 3, 2013)

kaleidoscope said:


> People say have the guts to tell them what you want like it's easy. There are a lot of ways in which women do not feel like their sexual pleasure and needs matter, and that can make it a struggle for women to voice their concerns and 'be a mentor'. My ex probably went down on me twice in our entire almost three year relationship, it was ridiculously unbalanced. I tried talking to him several times about how that made me feel, and how upsetting it was. I was offered no explanation, and was even told it was my problem for not asking for it outright. The truth is, a lot of men don't give a shit about a woman's pleasure, and why would they? They're told it's all about their penis.
> 
> So yes, women should feel more comfortable asking but men should also become more proactive in asking 'How does this feel? What can I do differently? What turns you on?'. Show your partner that you care about that. It makes someone feel comfortable and intimate enough to initiate that kind of feedback. Sexuality is a sensitive topic, you can't just give feedback like you're playing video games. People get hurt, and resentment builds up. People would rather fake orgasms than talk about something so fundamental and risk hurting their partner's feelings.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree that communication is crucial, and essential to a healthy and fulfilling sex life. But it's also not a one way street. The other person has to care and be receptive to that kind of feedback, and unfortunately a lot of people aren't.



I apologize for my original posting. I was a bit put off by the op of the thread, and that may have shown in my answer, which wasn't really througth through.

I agree with your posting, communication and learning by mutual experiencing and proactivity is important.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, suffering from childhood obesity at a young age gave my mouth lotsa practice. That said, if your man isn't doing a good enough job, considering placing food in or around your pussy.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Additionally; I am a dominant (non-touchy) fem so I am not found of other femme(s) going down on me; just males for the most part - while I allow it & do not mind, it is not _necessary_ - I have found female(s) are exceedingly _better_ within their envedaor(s) perhaps a little _flexibility,_ would solve this issue; if you are inflexible / non-experimental you will have to derive your stimulus (via) solely the male organ(s) / male body.

No, but on a more _serious cue_, however, I find the ''*Starfish*'' (PILLOW PRINCESS ALERT)- _non-vocal _female(s) to be the WORST - (i.e., too shy to voice any discomfort(s) + likes) for* fuck sake*; tell 'em what you like + how to improve, not criticize .. :ssad: 

This one shy woman specimen was expressing her discomfort(s) + disappointment she received (via) cunnilingus just once; and more so preferred I penetrated; as she was just so ''angry'' about ONE failure ''cunnilingus'', however, I feel such a feat of intimate-judo is incomplete w/out such the activity, (WHAT is the point in sticking the finger(s) in the Honey Jar, if you can't at least get a taste of HONEY .. (?).

Anyways, _compromise_ was on a way, she was ''skeptical'' (via) my eating capabilities & wanted to be ''surprised'' - I told this female specimen* very bluntly* I would just end up pleasing her, as I would _please_ myself; as she is trying to hint + promote *STARFISH'ISM* - I haven't a _clue_ what she prefer(s), not because I am ''terrible'' - but rather, female(s) are differentiating in vary degree(s). 


Later; I discovered that if I pleased her, as I pleased myself - should not have been satisfied, as she had extensive _differential _stimulus; what do you know SAME cars, different gear(s).
*
TBF* - I hear that most female(s) have _terrible_ oral stimulus as well; I have found that *gay porn* ''teaches'' a large amount of thing(s) (via) male stimulus-judo; even seeing some female(s) slob on knobs does not look that _pleasurable_, imo. This is like a 'male' whining about how the female specimen FORGOT THE BALLS -- perhap(s), saying something ''next time'' .. (?) 

Christ - even a ''fuck yeah suck my balls'' _would do._


----------



## Kintsugi (May 17, 2011)

Haha :laughing:

To be fair, the vagina is a complicated machine. You just need to find a guy who can and _will _be trained. :wink:


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

Because every pussy is different and women *gasp* enjoy different things. If you don't like it, ask him to do something differently! Tell him what you like... don't make him guess and not give him any feedback.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

marblecloud95 said:


> Well, suffering from childhood obesity at a young age gave my mouth lotsa practice. That said, if your man isn't doing a good enough job, considering placing food in or around your pussy.


Bahahahahaha Are you serious? LOL really?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Catwalk said:


> Additionally; I am a dominant (non-touchy) fem so I am not found of other femme(s) going down on me; just males for the most part - while I allow it & do not mind, it is not _necessary_ - I have found female(s) are exceedingly _better_ within their envedaor(s) perhaps a little _flexibility,_ would solve this issue; if you are inflexible / non-experimental you will have to derive your stimulus (via) solely the male organ(s) / male body.
> 
> No, but on a more _serious cue_, however, I find the ''*Starfish*'' (PILLOW PRINCESS ALERT)- _non-vocal _female(s) to be the WORST - (i.e., too shy to voice any discomfort(s) + likes) for* fuck sake*; tell 'em what you like + how to improve, not criticize .. :ssad:
> 
> ...


I love how you talk about people. "This specimen".


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Thread idea: "_Men Do Not Take Direction Well When It Comes to Eating Nice Smelling Pussy_" and then hopefully all of the lovely magic munchers of PerCs will step in to counter and defend (and coincidedly articulate how one could maybe learn better ways to teach a dude how to do better, as there are like a lot of places one can go to read or watch or get ideas to experiment to suck a dick but I have to say my personal experience is that it's much easier to find a dude who is willing to let you practice sucking his dick then you'd have finding a dude who wants to practice eating you out and I haven't found much reading material.. *shrug*).


*Edit:*
Basically, it's a lot easier to say, "Then say something!!" to OP then it is it communicate certain things with your SO that just seem to not differ at all not matter how you gently try to explain or discuss (or with different dudes, I'm saying that though I'm not a town harlot by well any means haha I have tasted the waters enough to have come to the same conclusion thus far). Like someone else said, it needs to be a two way street or something. So maybe a different thread idea, "_Why Don't You Care If I Come, Too_?"


*decides to go to sleep because I'm at the point where I think I am hilarious but I lack the wakefulness to articulate my thoughts in a manner that others may chuckle or comprehend well*


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay. When do we start? The learning I mean.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

i tried giving a girl head once. talk about fucking rocket science.

when i was just learning how to give head i asked my ex to walk me through it/critique me when necessary until eventually i became good at it. i did the same with him, although he was already quite skilled when i met him. open and honest communication is key in the bedroom. i reckon it's a lil hard to teach someone you're not dating but you don't have to _say_ anything, just don't... fake it. react positively when it feels nice, touch yourself in front of him so he can "watch and learn", and don't pretend to like it when you don't because then he'll just continue to do what it is you don't like.

so yeah, learn to communicate with body language.

edit:



Veggie said:


> Again, depends on what you watch
> 
> There's plenty of stuff aimed at women. And particularly this is different than people just going at in various positions designed to show off the most boobage, penetration, etc.


yep ^ there's also tons of videos that teach folks how to properly finger a girl/eat a girl out.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I'll let DJ Quik handle this one for me :tongue:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

How does one eat a hole?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

It takes practice and guidance and the will to learn. Each girl is different so if some guy knows how to lick a certain pussy, that technique might not work on another. I'm sure that's true to blowjobbing as well.


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

Veggie said:


> Effy said:
> 
> 
> > Porn is really the worst place to look if you want to find out about female pleasure/sexuality.
> ...


Listen I tried really hard to school this guy on what to do and he just couldnt figure it out. Im bisexual, but Ive been going back to men lately. However, after this experience, I think Im gonna go pick up a chick at the bar tonight. We have the same genitalia, so women always know what to do. Guys are so fucking clueless.




changos said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!
> ...


Did you just accuse me of having an ugly pussy? Are you kidding me? My pussy is gorgeous, and a gift from the heavens. In his next movie, Indiana Jones is actually going on a quest just to find my pussy. The movie will be entitled, "Indiana Jones and the hunt for the c*nt"


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!
> ...


Well I like to suck dicks too, so we have something in common. However, the pussy is more like a clam with a magical pearl in it, and we call this the clit. Now if men just knew the power of this magical pearl, it would make things so much easier. 

I can eat pussy well, its not that hard. Ive seen more pussies than on the facebook enneagram forum. Oh and trust me, everyone is a pussy there, lmao. But seriously, its not that hard.



kaleidoscope said:


> People say have the guts to tell them what you want like it's easy. There are a lot of ways in which women do not feel like their sexual pleasure and needs matter, and that can make it a struggle for women to voice their concerns and 'be a mentor'. My ex probably went down on me twice in our entire almost three year relationship, it was ridiculously unbalanced. I tried talking to him several times about how that made me feel, and how upsetting it was. I was offered no explanation, and was even told it was my problem for not asking for it outright. The truth is, a lot of men don't give a shit about a woman's pleasure, and why would they? They're told it's all about their penis.
> 
> So yes, women should feel more comfortable asking but men should also become more proactive in asking 'How does this feel? What can I do differently? What turns you on?'. Show your partner that you care about that. It makes someone feel comfortable and intimate enough to initiate that kind of feedback. Sexuality is a sensitive topic, you can't just give feedback like you're playing video games. People get hurt, and resentment builds up. People would rather fake orgasms than talk about something so fundamental and risk hurting their partner's feelings.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree that communication is crucial, and essential to a healthy and fulfilling sex life. But it's also not a one way street. The other person has to care and be receptive to that kind of feedback, and unfortunately a lot of people aren't.


Too many dont care about a girls pleasure and are just there to get their rocks off. Those men I kick to the curb fast.



Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I don't know why anyone would put their mouth near that thing, let alone take a course on how to do so.


Because they wanna get their dick sucked....duh!


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

LandOfTheSnakes said:


> Because every pussy is different and women *gasp* enjoy different things. If you don't like it, ask him to do something differently! Tell him what you like... don't make him guess and not give him any feedback.


Oh come on dude, if you hear her moaning and her hips are doing the shimmy shimmy shake, you know you are doing something right. If not, change up the game. Have you ever even been in front of a pussy dude or was the last time you saw a pussy on the movie, "Homeward Bound?"


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

Dissonance said:


> Okay. When do we start? The learning I mean.


Lol you wanna eat me out? Im flattered. However, before I fuck a new guy, I will literally hold up my two fingers vertitically and make about an 8 inch gap between them and say, "You must be this tall to ride." So let me ask you big boy, "Do you fit my, "height" requirement?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@_Katherine Pierce_

Because women don't give very good instruction. Speak up. Tell us what you like, what you don't like, and what you'd like to try. If something is working for you, squirm and get LOUD about it! We're taking our cues from you, so let us know!


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Red Panda said:


> It takes practice and guidance and the will to learn. Each girl is different so if some guy knows how to lick a certain pussy, that technique might not work on another. I'm sure that's true to blowjobbing as well.


This is especially important to keep in mind. 


[HR][/HR]
Also might I add not everyone has a lot of self experience in their own sexuality and what turns them on. So expecting someone to know how to get you off if you yourself are quite unsure about it ridiculous to put it mildly.

I will still stand by what I originally said that willingness to learn has to be there for both parties alongside patience.

This is not a specific gender issue as both parties are guilty of using each other either as tools or vessels for their personal pleasure.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!


Nah. Not with that attitude, lady.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Lol you wanna eat me out? Im flattered. However, before I fuck a new guy, I will literally hold up my two fingers vertitically and make about an 8 inch gap between them and say, "You must be this tall to ride." So let me ask you big boy, "Do you fit my, "height" requirement?


Sounds like there's some stiff competition.

Well I snuck in to ride the Maneater rollercoaster once already, so you better be ready to put your money where your mouth's at little lady.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!


Perhaps both parties failed at the Second formulation of categorical imperative, thinking of the other one as mere means to own ends. There are always enough samples of humanity to disgust me.


----------



## Space Ryder (Oct 3, 2013)

SilverFalcon said:


> Perhaps both parties failed at the Second formulation of categorical imperative, thinking of the other one as mere means to own ends. There are always enough samples of humanity to disgust me.


I already engaged into a philosophical talk at another thread. This was how I got greeted,



Katherine Pierce said:


> I really could give less of a shit about your philosophical debate. All I know is that if they don't eat pussy, I'm kicking them out of my bed with a steel toe boot.


----------



## Lonewaer (Jul 14, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> I guess there's no manual for this sort of thing, so gotta give people props for trying. But yes, many men are really quite bad at it. They need practice and instruction.


I'm afraid there is a manual : She Comes First


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

There's plenty of resources out there telling you where the pleasure spots are. It's not really all that difficult. The women I've been with usually like it it when there is a steady and consistent licking of the clitoris without radical changes because they are building it up. Most guys should be able to tell when a girl gets/is getting there (some women outright squirt) and it's usually good to apply a little more pressure on the clit with the tongue as this is happening (reaching up and playing with her nipples is a bonus too). I think what most dudes need to remember is patience. Sometimes your girl will get there relatively quickly while for others it takes time but they are usually enjoying it the whole way there. I always found this easy but I guess not every guy is the same.

Also, if you don't know if you're doing it right TALK to her and check your pride if that's an issue.


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Space Ryder said:


> I already engaged into a philosophical talk at another thread. This was how I got greeted,


I would perhaps paraphrase Keynes turning it towards moral philosophy:

_The ideas philosophers, both when they are right and when they are wrong are more powerful than is commonly understood. Indeed, the world is full of little else. Practical women, who believe themselves to be quite exempt from any intellectual influences, are usually slaves of some defunct columnist._


----------



## Effy (Feb 23, 2014)

Lonewaer said:


> I'm afraid there is a manual : She Comes First


I'm embarrassed to say I didn't even know half this stuff.


----------



## Lonewaer (Jul 14, 2014)

Effy said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I didn't even know half this stuff.


I still don't, I didn't read it yet. There's nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> *checks your type*
> I knew you would either be a 7w8, 8w7 or Sexual 2 :laughing:
> 
> in all seriousness, this might not mean a lot from a guy who sucks dick, but the pussy is a hole. sucking on a hole is a lot more difficult than sucking on a cylindrical phallus. all the pleasure points are hidden somewhere inside the cave. guess all i can say is: find a guy who likes spelunking


The clit is basically a small dick though.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Different strokes for different folks, literally. Female orgasms aren't simple. It's something that your sexual partner would need to get familiar with over time. I just tell them what I like them to do but I'm bossy in bed. 

But I have to say that a lot of guys underestimate the power of the clit.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Blessed Frozen Cells said:


> The clit is basically a small dick though.


yes, that is _inside the hole_


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Give him the book "Art of Cunnilingus". That's what it's called IIRC.. if not, someone correct me. I'm at work so I'm not going to google it now to see if I'm wrong or not, lmao.

From what I read of it, it's very, very helpful and gives amazing in depth detail of a woman's body, what works and what doesn't. All the nitty, gritty details men and women want to learn about- but mostly men.

Why can't we just have classes that teach us how to give oral? If I wanna suck dick like a porn star then I damn well should be able to!  And same goes for men. We'd all have a tiny bit more going for us if we could suck/lick the life out of our partners with our mouths.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

There's probably an element of Man-Pride and Man-Posturing, too.

Like, they act all confident and then when they suck at it, you're just like "What a tool," and let them continue to be miserable failures because their delusional view of their (lack of) skill is unattractive af.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

I was eating a girl out last weekend.

She did this thing called "telling me EXACTLY how she liked it," and it worked out in the end.

Also, suggest they get a peach pit & practice on that.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

the first time mr. mhysa and i slept together and he went straight to eating pussy right away and was AWESOME at it, i knew i'd found the one. 

but yeah, most dudes are pathetically bad or won't do it at all in my experience (but always want their dick sucked).


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

SharpestNiFe said:


> I was eating a girl out last weekend.
> 
> She did this thing called "telling me EXACTLY how she liked it," and it worked out in the end.
> 
> Also, suggest they get a peach pit & practice on that.


What do you do in the case that the partner is too stupid to listen?


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

MisterPerfect said:


> What do you do in the case that the partner is too stupid to listen?


Take your hands, put it on his head, and manipulate his head the way you want it to go?

Also, if it matters THAT much, just go find another partner.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Because girls don't suck at foreplay.

Seriously, how hard is it to fap a dick while fondling the balls/ playing with someone's asshole?

I mean, even rubbing the taint is sometimes enough.
But nope.

Let's also not mention how a lot of people in general are just lazy in bed.


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Umm...hon I know what makes me tick, and I give dudes a chance. If they suck, they suck. Thats all there is to it.


So sure of yourself aren't you.


Admittedly I will concede that you did give me a chuckle for a while.


Perhaps in future maybe consider the possibility that your domineering personality might be doing yourself more harm than good.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

xrx said:


> This is awesome, lmao.
> 
> My guess is they're not sure of the anatomy of the pussy, lol. They know there is a clit but they're not sure exactly where it is, or what to do with it. Lol. Lolololol.
> 
> ...


I'd ask where it is, but I really don't want to know much more about the human sarlaac pit that is the vagina :laughing:


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'd ask where it is, but I really don't want to know much more about the human sarlaac pit that is the vagina :laughing:


It's okay. I didn't even know where vaginas started and ended.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Kerik_S said:


> It's okay. I didn't even know where vaginas started and ended.


can you truly "drown in the pussy and swim to the butt"?


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Lol you wanna eat me out? Im flattered. However, before I fuck a new guy, I will literally hold up my two fingers vertitically and make about an 8 inch gap between them and say, "You must be this tall to ride." So let me ask you big boy, "Do you fit my, "height" requirement?



how fucking big are your hands? an 8-inch gap between your fingers?! if you're proportional--and yeah, yeah, i know that's not how it works--maybe he just got lost in all that puss down there, huh girl?  


kidding aside: not _all_ men (please, make a stupid 'fem-comment') are bad, [!!!], just so you know. some guys are actually in tune with with you, and most of all, _want_ to be in tune with you (biggest thing here--get yourself a better/more mature guy in other words, or be worthy in his eyes of being someone who he will pay that much attention to... or just get yourself that better guy, come to think of it). 
some guys are actually present, responsive, and care about getting you off. or, at least, to those that are a little more selfish (me maybe?), it gets us off to get you off. the sex just isn't good if we didn't make her lose bodily control... 

and this is just depressing now. maybe i should give up on actually liking someone, or being in love (le sigh: i never even know what to do)... because it's been a while since i've had to wipe my chin and jaw, or since someone's squirted directly into my glasses... sometimes i can almost convince myself that it's actually better getting off internally on some kind of never-ending glow, from something as simple as holding hands and just being around them. it's definitely a back and forth. sorry, i monologue-d for a bit.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Neverontime said:


> Finally, one of these guides mentioned the 'clitoral shaft'! :smilewoot:
> I was starting to wonder if I was the only person that had ever noticed it.


not at all. in fact, i think nearly... 80% (?) of the clit is internal, and so can be accessed or stimulated by pressure on either (right/left) side of the clit, or even kind of above it. 

just in case anyone is reading this for "educational purposes", feel free to use to your face (with discretion), and not just tongue. and also, you don't have to focus purely on the clitoris (the part you can see), as this isn't always comfortable, and sometimes it's the lack of direct contact/focus + non-intense, rhythmic focus purely on (one) of the glorified spots that can get it going. 

and if you're going to watch porn:

don't look at the ones with some incredibly burly guy lizard-tonguing, or using his tongue like a propeller as if the clit is a punching bag. look at something that is actually informative (they're out there, and they're also kind of hot), or something where sensuality is more key that practicing mouth-karate.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

Donovan said:


> not at all. in fact, i think nearly... 80% (?) of the clit is internal, and so can be accessed or stimulated by pressure on either (right/left) side of the clit, or even kind of above it.
> 
> just in case anyone is reading this for "educational purposes", feel free to use to your face (with discretion), and not just tongue. and also, you don't have to focus purely on the clitoris (the part you can see), as this isn't always comfortable, and sometimes it's the lack of direct contact/focus + non-intense, rhythmic focus purely on (one) of the glorified spots that can get it going.
> 
> ...


Some of us don't just find direct clit contact "uncomfortable", imagine having your genitals rubbed with sandpaper, that's more like it. It only feels good when touched if the clitoral hood is covering it. I always request stimulating above the clitoris (clitoral shaft). For those too lazy to read the pdf, the clitoral shaft is beneath the skin between clitoris and the point where the outer labia meet at the top. Stimulating and applying pressure to that part alone makes me orgasm and usually pretty quickly too. Everywhere else is ok, but think of the other parts as delaying or building anticipation (which is highly recommended, btw).
And yes, get your face in, unless you've got stubble.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Katherine Pierce said:


> I'll consider putting you where my mouth is at, only if you are 8 inches+


Only if you do your thing right. Otherwise I'm gonna be starting a thread like this of my own soon.

I like how the tables turned. We can just 69 and make it a straight up race to the finish.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!


- because most women don't even try to make us feel good so we just want to end it quickly
- because most women fake pleasure so it asks lots of experiences to know what actually works
- because most women believe they know what we want and thus they believe we should know what they want.
- because you're one of those women or you can't attract someone who has the basic intelligence to learn such a simple task.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> can you truly "drown in the pussy and swim to the butt"?


I think that would require some level of tissue trauma...?


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Scintillating thread. 4.5/5 stars.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!


Wy do most men suck at eating pussy ? same reason as wy so manny woman just cant give a good blowjob ;P


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Katsuo Ronin said:


> Wy do most men suck at eating pussy ? same reason as wy so manny woman just cant give a good blowjob ;P


They don't have the equipment!


----------



## Mass Authority (Apr 6, 2016)

Katsuo Ronin said it all.

Edit: What is exactly the point of this thread apart from attention seeking? You take pride in having different men licking your pussy different days of the week? Is this a thread to applause your sexual activity or something? Is this like a feel-good thread about how wonderful it is to be a Queen bitch as you have stated and how good it makes you feel belittling men? 

But to reiterate;

Men suck at licking the pussy the same way women suck at giving blowjobs. At the end of the day sex is a learning process and what doesn't work for one works for the other. No one is born a ready-made professionally-trained porn-star and how good or bad someone is in bed depends on personal preference and level of experience. Some men do not even like or want to lick the same way again for women. 

All that is basic common sense 101, 2016.


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

aef8234 said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > Umm...hon I know what makes me tick, and I give dudes a chance. If they suck, they suck. Thats all there is to it.
> ...


The problem is, you probably arent 8 inches


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

Crimson Ash said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > Umm...hon I know what makes me tick, and I give dudes a chance. If they suck, they suck. Thats all there is to it.
> ...


Im a strong independent woman. What can I say? If Im too much for them to handle, then fuck em.




Swordsman of Mana said:


> xrx said:
> 
> 
> > This is awesome, lmao.
> ...


Lmao @ you comparing my pussy to a pit of doom on Star Wars. I looked at your old posts and some of your videos! You're fucking hot! Your gay ass needs to stop sucking on light sabers and come to the pink side of the force!



Donovan said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > Lol you wanna eat me out? Im flattered. However, before I fuck a new guy, I will literally hold up my two fingers vertitically and make about an 8 inch gap between them and say, "You must be this tall to ride." So let me ask you big boy, "Do you fit my, "height" requirement?
> ...


Ugh...you arent 8 inches? Go away!




Dissonance said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > I'll consider putting you where my mouth is at, only if you are 8 inches+
> ...


Make your own thread and invite me. I welcome it.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

She carries this little device in her pocket that measures your dick to unlock her zipper.

"Must Be This Endowed To Ride"


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Lmao @ you comparing my pussy to a pit of doom on Star Wars. I looked at your old posts and some of your videos! You're fucking hot! Your gay ass needs to stop sucking on light sabers and come to the pink side of the force!












If ladies = *pink *side of the force though.. I don't want any part of it. >.>


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Teach them how to eat pussy.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Make your own thread and invite me. I welcome it.


I was gonna invite you to my pants but apparently your mouth is too scared for anything but words


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Im a strong independent woman. What can I say? If I'm too much for them to handle, then fuck em.


:laughin:

Isn't that exactly what you are doing though?


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

Dissonance said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > Make your own thread and invite me. I welcome it.
> ...


My mouth loves huge mandingo penises.




kaleidoscope said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao @ you comparing my pussy to a pit of doom on Star Wars. I looked at your old posts and some of your videos! You're fucking hot! Your gay ass needs to stop sucking on light sabers and come to the pink side of the force!
> ...


Im bisexual, so I like both.



Kerik_S said:


> She carries this little device in her pocket that measures your dick to unlock her zipper.
> 
> "Must Be This Endowed To Ride"


No I pretty much know how 8 inches looks visually.


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

Crimson Ash said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > Im a strong independent woman. What can I say? If I'm too much for them to handle, then fuck em.
> ...



Lol basically. But I need strong men in my life. My motto is...I already have a pussy. I dont need another one.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Katherine Pierce said:


> No I pretty much know how 8 inches looks visually.


Yassss


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Lol basically. But I need strong men in my life. My motto is...I already have a pussy. I dont need another one.


I'm mildly intrigued.

What would constitute as a strong man to you?


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Katherine Pierce said:


> My mouth loves huge mandingo penises.


Do they make good listeners?


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Lol basically. But I need strong men in my life. My motto is...I already have a pussy. I dont need another one.


Psh... Says you.

I shall dominate the world with my 30 vaginae.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

In response to the OP...

For some odd reason, men will just go in there and think that licking the hole like a high-strung soggy-tongued Yorkie on methamphetamines is the way to do it. They don't seem to get relaxation, focus, rhythm, and little bit of playfulness are the key to doing it right.


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

Crimson Ash said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > Lol basically. But I need strong men in my life. My motto is...I already have a pussy. I dont need another one.
> ...


Most 8s, Cp 6s (if they arent doing hard drugs and getting arrested as they often are), social 2s, and sp 7w8s. I tried sexual 1s, and they are strong but just too damn moral for me. Fuck morality



Dissonance said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > My mouth loves huge mandingo penises.
> ...


They only thing they have to listen to is the sound of me moaning with pleasure.



Sara Torailles said:


> In response to the OP...
> 
> For some odd reason, men will just go in there and think that licking the hole like a high-strung soggy-tongued Yorkie on methamphetamines is the way to do it. They don't seem to get relaxation, focus, rhythm, and little bit of playfulness are the key to doing it right.


Very true.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Katherine Pierce said:


> They only thing they have to listen to is the sound of me moaning with pleasure.


I'm sure. Like clapping with one hand.

We were talking about eating out. If this was a restaurant I would need a glucose IV by now. Is this what happened to the other ones who tried?


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

to OP, Okay, after reading some of your comments; I can actually understand why only a certain type of men would be interested in you; and that group has a low likelihood of being sensual.

This is where the misconception you have comes from.
You are trying to act like douchebag ‎man; and let's face it. if a man posts on this forum "why do most woman suck at sucking d*ck", he would be considered an a-hole.

Now, given your mentality and way of acting will actually determine your "dating pool" and hence your conceptions about man in general; while it says more about you and your life then it says something about "man in general".


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Real men don't bow down there.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

What a thread! I took a sample reading and see a huge variation on responses and experiences. Being an INTP, I first jump to Si. This is an Si experience for some and an Se for others. Yet that is far from the whole story. Except for the Si/Se focus this is an experience as varied as the entire human spectrum.

I think of fun. Why not have fun? One has an experience, shares it, complains about it, learns from it, fails, succeeds. All of those. 

I'll tell you two experiences. I was in love with a girl. She responded to cunnilingus. She loved it. I loved it and she smelled great. I thought I was in heaven. But that was the exception. Don't forget you have clitoris light and rough. This is not the same as vagina.

Here is another story. A girl told me the guy went down on her. But she had left in some anti-conception apparatus ... for months. Would you believe that? She forgot to take it out. The guy who went down on her said it didn't smell too good. She had to tell me this story. With me and her it was strictly missionary position. Since I knew this girl for a long time, it was a longer story. So I just picked that out. You might think this girl stupid. She wasn't. She appeared on a guiz show and had an I.Q. of 140. So what? Think Si and Se. Those are different cognitive functions.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Real men don't bow down there.


They don't eat quiche either.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Most 8s, Cp 6s (if they arent doing hard drugs and getting arrested as they often are), social 2s, and sp 7w8s. I tried sexual 1s, and they are strong but just too damn moral for me. Fuck morality


Yay! I'm a real strong man! Crimson might have wanted masculine validation, but you gave it to the gay guy instead! Yes, I intercept the Man Club Verification Card because the normy straight dudes never let me have one :CCCCCCC

My wrist is bent at 45 even when I'm punching newbs in the face.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Katherine Pierce said:


> My mouth loves huge mandingo penises.



ROFL wtf


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Force Majeure said:


> to OP, Okay, after reading some of your comments; I can actually understand why only a certain type of men would be interested in you; and that group has a low likelihood of being sensual.
> 
> This is where the misconception you have comes from.
> You are trying to act like douchebag ‎man; and let's face it. if a man posts on this forum "why do most woman suck at sucking d*ck", he would be considered an a-hole.
> ...


That wouldn't make either of them an asshole, or lacking in sensuality.

And women can assert their sexual... virility and wherewithal unapologetically without trying to sound like a "douchebag man", unless you simply forgot a comma in which case nvm.

7w8 ENTP are the closest thing to typologically-verifiable Internet bros as you can get. If she's well-integrated, I'm sure she just thought that people could handle this kind of critique.

And, knowing 7w8s, she'll probably assume that you're "butthurt" or something, so this appeal was probably not going to achieve what you hoped.

　

INFJ ethical showdown. Thirsty hos, get hype and aroused by our Fe intellect

Also, integrate some Se if you're Se-inferior, for fuck's sake.

We're the _last people that should ever be talking about well-rounded sensuality_ as INFJs. Our sensuality is almost completely subjugated to our minds and pleasing other people unless we integrate Se, which allows us to see that virility and assertiveness actually _are sensual *in and of themselves*_.

If OP was a dude, we'd be all night and everything alright, my body so fluorescent under these lights.

　
@_Katherine Pierce_ , while INFJs are a good typological match for you, most of them are 5s, 1s, sexual 2s, 9s, and phobic 6s, so I apologize on behalf of INFJness for the lack of compatibility.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Fill the pool up half-way,
Then jump in with my Nerf Sword

Nerf Sword
8-inch Nerf Sword.

Servin' all this [definitely not 8-inch] good good

　
EDIT: How in the hell did this shit happen?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Macrosapien said:


> ROFL wtf


I hope Macro is hung like John E Depth


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

@Kerik_S your idea of virility is quite twisted, bro. Actually not just of that. Might be cultural.


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

Dissonance said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > They only thing they have to listen to is the sound of me moaning with pleasure.
> ...


Some ate me out right but most didnt. Women can do it 10 times better than the dudes.


----------



## Katherine Pierce (Apr 4, 2016)

Force Majeure said:


> to OP, Okay, after reading some of your comments; I can actually understand why only a certain type of men would be interested in you; and that group has a low likelihood of being sensual.
> 
> This is where the misconception you have comes from.
> You are trying to act like douchebag ‎man; and let's face it. if a man posts on this forum "why do most woman suck at sucking d*ck", he would be considered an a-hole.
> ...


You are just mad because you cant have me.



Macrosapien said:


> Katherine Pierce said:
> 
> 
> > My mouth loves huge mandingo penises.
> ...


What? Its true


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Also I am amused with the 8 inch thing. Too small in this case. Reminds an idiom about 10 foot pole and touching.


----------



## Dissonance (Aug 23, 2012)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Some ate me out right but most didnt. Women can do it 10 times better than the dudes.


You pulled more requirements than the fucking Freemasons. What's next, do I need to have one blue eye and be able to whistle Kanye West through my nostrils? You're not even into dudes are you.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Katherine Pierce said:


> What? Its true



you're upfrontness about this is super funny, your choice of words is unique, mandingo LOL, I don't think that word has ever been used on PerC. 

I am just trying to figure out what and who is the real Katherine Pierce. I am undecided if you are a a comedic fake user, who is just doing this for laughs, or if you are indeed a real girl named Katherine Pierce or some name behind the user, who has these experiences, and really is this brash, funny, and unapologetic about how they get down. The dialog is almost too comedic and penis talk is just lol ridiculous, a penis above 8, is like in the 1 percentile of people in the world, it would be a rare thing for any female to much less experience it once, than to do so on multiple occasions with different people. You are basically saying you have an anomaly occur all the time, I am only guessing, as it seems like you have a lot of sex with dudes, at least the tone of your posts seem to suggest this, I dunno. Mind you, before you say it, no this has no barrings on my penis size at all, I am just stating what I believe are facts. I won't mention my size, as there is something wrong about that, although it really isn't, only people put morality on body parts and make them into some bizarre hidden variable, when it is just an sex/urinary organ. But still it either comes off as bragging or insecurity, so I dont participate in that sort of thing. 

As far as oral sex is concerned, I would agree that guys probably suck at it, in general... you'd need to be quite giving to actually invest in learning how to actually please someone, beyond how the situation could be for you only. You'd have to get pleasure by seeing them have pleasure, and since most are after their own instant gratification, they focus on themselves more than anything else.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

SilverFalcon said:


> @_Kerik_S_ your idea of virility is quite twisted, bro. Actually not just of that. Might be cultural.


Nah. It's Se-valuing and I'm also a sexual 8. It tends to make me like it when people are blatant even at the risk of sounding rude.

This entire thread is a 7w8 ENTP's version of virility. I'm assuming it's similar to other 7s and/or ENTPs.

Hell, @Swordsman of Mana is ENFP and he's probably getting a kick out of this thread and the OP. ^_^,v


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Katherine Pierce said:


> You are just mad because you cant have me.


Yeah, my read was that his timidity made him think that your grapes had gone sour so he didn't have to worry about missing out on your dazzling vaginal prowess.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Dissonance said:


> You pulled more requirements than the fucking Freemasons. What's next, do I need to have one blue eye and be able to whistle Kanye West through my nostrils? You're not even into dudes are you.


That would be an awesome plot twist!!


----------



## Mass Authority (Apr 6, 2016)

Kerik_S said:


> Nah. It's Se-valuing and I'm also a sexual 8. It tends to make me like it when people are blatant even at the risk of sounding rude.
> 
> This entire thread is a 7w8 ENTP's version of virility. I'm assuming it's similar to other 7s and/or ENTPs.
> 
> Hell, @Swordsman of Mana is ENFP and he's probably getting a kick out of this thread and the OP. ^_^,v


I am not sure what is more pathetic anymore. This ongoing thread or your shamelessly white-knight drivebys. You might as well send her a picture of your dick and call it a day since you are that desperate for her attention and approval. The fact is that she is the typical girl; I find it extremely hard to believe that she is even older than 18, who got fucked mentally by one man and decided to go on a rage trip against men and decided recently to visit a random forum to vent off on them for the sole purpose of self-amusement and what not. 

If your standards at that low then be my guest.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Katherine Pierce said:


> You are just mad because you cant have me.


he likes penis =P


----------



## SilverFalcon (Dec 18, 2014)

Kerik_S said:


> Nah. It's Se-valuing and I'm also a sexual 8. It tends to make me like it when people are blatant even at the risk of sounding rude.


If you think its about anyone offended by her "rudeness", I am laughing at you. You cannot even recognize difference in offense and face-palm. She just embarrass herself and now you do too.

I wanted to point to something about class and bottom-line standards, but @Mass Authority beat me to it.


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!


I understand where you're coming from but you could also say that most girls are terrible at sucking dick (especially girls who don't swallow) 
You get what you give 
Nonetheless, it's pretty unpleasant when the guy just rams his tongue into your vagina before focusing on the other areas first :laughing:


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Mass Authority said:


> I am not sure what is more pathetic anymore. This ongoing thread or your shamelessly white-knight drivebys. You might as well send her a picture of your dick and call it a day since you are that desperate for her attention and approval. The fact is that she is the typical girl; I find it extremely hard to believe that she is even older than 18, who got fucked mentally by one man and decided to go on a rage trip against men and decided recently to visit a random forum to vent off on them for the sole purpose of self-amusement and what not.
> 
> If your standards at that low then be my guest.


I'm gay, dude. Search my thread history-- I've blatantly asked for dick pics from other dudes.

Not every dude who compliments a girl is thirsty. I like her style. And not every girl who acts in a way you dislike was abused by a man.

Not everything is about your dick, dude. Or some other dude's dick. Or my dick.

Get out of Dick Land-- christ, you think about them more than me and Swordsman of Mana combined.

The opposite of a White Knight isn't asshole, so choose another role, bruh


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

SilverFalcon said:


> If you think its about anyone offended by her "rudeness", I am laughing at you. You cannot even recognize difference in offense and face-palm. She just embarrass herself and now you do too.
> 
> I wanted to point to something about class and bottom-line standards, but @_Mass Authority_ beat me to it.


I don't find it embarrassing. Do I get a cookie for having opinions?


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

OP keeps banging on (no pun intended) about 8 inches

*walks away in sadness because of my 5" dick"

Such is life if you have untermens... uh, I mean, not the right genes.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

SJWDefener said:


> OP keeps banging on (no pun intended) about 8 inches
> 
> *walks away in sadness because of my 5" dick"
> 
> Such is life if you have untermens... uh, I mean, not the right genes.


I will gaze upon your penis and enjoy it, and reciprocate a picture of my own, as long as you're 18 or older 

Maybe the dude who assumed I was hitting on OP will see my shameless dick-pic trading requests and be like "dun goofed!"


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

Kerik_S said:


> I will gaze upon your penis and enjoy it, and reciprocate a picture of my own, as long as you're 18 or older
> 
> Maybe the dude who assumed I was hitting on OP will see my shameless dick-pic trading requests and be like "dun goofed!"


Yeah, I'm 18, but nah, I hate my body a lot, plus I'm being really big on staying anonymous. Yeah, so much for proving him wrong. (sorry!)


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

Katherine Pierce said:


> You are just mad because you cant have me.


Dude, for all I know you're a 300 pound ugly chick that can't get any cock at all; and you where just complaining about the drunk heroin junk you picked up at 4AM to get at least a fix for your hurt ego; and then happily complain on forum about getting late (for once).

don't worry pumpkin, nobody on forum can see you; it's okay to pretend you're the beauty queen here :kitteh:


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Force Majeure said:


> Dude, for all I know you're a 300 pound ugly chick that can't get any cock at all; and you where just complaining about the drunk heroin junk you picked up at 4AM to get at least a fix for your hurt ego; and then happily complain on forum about getting late (for once).
> 
> don't worry pumpkin, nobody on forum can see you; it's okay to pretend you're the beauty queen here :kitteh:


Get rid of the calm nice picture on your avatar. You'll trick people into thinking you're kind.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I think eating pussy is a lot harder to do properly than sucking dick, tbh. Plus, women are more given to being insecure about receiving than men are so anyone on the giving end for women is probably gonna get less practice. And when they do receive, if they're focusing on what they feel insecure about, then they may not be able to get off. Someone already mentioned that men tend to be more vocal about what they want


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

It's an orchestrated plot by all men to lower women's standards so we don't have to try too hard.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

Date older guys, they mostly know what they're doing.


----------



## Denature (Nov 6, 2015)

Mair said:


> Date older guys, they mostly know what they're doing.


Or communicate with him properly and you'll have a young guy on top of the skill...


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

<.< because pussy tastes bad.....


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

*laughing*




sereneone said:


> Maybe the world needs more feminist porn, educating men and women about what pleases women?


Or maybe more women need to be having 3-ways with a guy and a lesbian (or a bisexual woman). First, it's a demonstration so that the guy can get a clear picture of what he should be doing for best results; then, practice for the guy; but then make it into a competition between the woman who's actually good at oral versus the guy who was in need of lessons. Until the guy wins a match, the competition continues. (For the receiver's sake, I'm not sure if it's better that the guy is a fast learner or a slow one...)


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

It's not really that much their fault as the female's fault in such a situation. 

She could have spent more time exploring her own body and learning which spot should be touched in which way and how long, etc. 

When you have such knowledge, you can instruct your man/woman on how to pleasure you. Once he/she knows and performs well - he/she will be able to provide a really pleasurable oral sex for you.


----------



## Spiren (May 12, 2016)

There's nothing quite as hot as a girl telling you exactly how she likes it.

Sometimes I fuck around intentionally to achieve this result.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!


Tell him what to do. It'll accomplish more than complaining about "most men" (as if you've had so much experience to make that judgment) on a forum. 

/thread.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Double Post


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm not sure I've ever eatten pissy before.


----------



## Spastic D. Muscipula (Jul 6, 2016)

Don't fake your moans, it is an easy indicator. If you aren't enjoying anything, communicate with him. Tell him what you want. How you want it. And if you aren't courageous enough to be a little vocal, you may just have to put up with it. Or just pull his hair up to you and away from the downstairs.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Hairballs, that is the reason.


----------



## puzzled (Mar 15, 2016)

It's not very hard. I'm sure most guys perform badly because they shy away due to nervousness or don't want to do it. You have to really go for it and do it a lot. Try to please your girl in different ways--log what works and what doesn't. Don't listen to moans. Get your reads from facial expressions and physical responses. Make sure to constantly change it up, add new sensations, and try new positions. White space is also important. Eat her pussy too much and it can be overwhelming. My girlfriend likes it when I take a break, kiss/bite her neck, knead her nipples, and tickle her belly. 

The most important thing is to be audacious. The only way you are going to find what works and what doesn't is by being sexually bold, and every girl's needs are different. And this leads me back to my main point: a lot of guys just aren't into it--many of my friends aren't. If you date a pussy don't expect him to eat your pussy.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Without bragging (and keep reading, this is setup to an actual point); one of my sex partners was so enthusiastic about me, she'd contact me like a year later just to tell me how great it was. And she sent other girls in need of a one-night stand to me on nights out.

On the flipside. Another girl hated sex with me so much that she just flat out told me and the sex was cut short. And vica versa, it was just so boring.

The point I'm trying to make is:

People are too quick to assume that just because someone isn't pleasing them, it's because they don't know what they're doing. But people have had sex before, and they're likely doing things that have worked in the past and based on past feedback. Maybe it's not so much a matter of sucking at it as just being sexually incompatible; or maybe just incompatible when it comes to oral (at that point in time). I've rarely had a blowjob that I thought was great. But I'm not gonna give my partners a hard time just because we weren't exactly lock-and-key. I'm sure they're doing shit that has done wonders before; why else would they do it? No two bodies are the same.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Catwalk said:


> No, but on a more _serious cue_, however, I find the ''*Starfish*'' (PILLOW PRINCESS ALERT)- _non-vocal _female(s) to be the WORST - (i.e., too shy to voice any discomfort(s) + likes) for* fuck sake*; tell 'em what you like + how to improve, not criticize .. :ssad:
> 
> This one shy woman specimen was expressing her discomfort(s) + disappointment she received (via) cunnilingus just once; and more so preferred I penetrated; as she was just so ''angry'' about ONE failure ''cunnilingus''[/I]


That's demonstrative of out of control entitlement and that attitude has been frequent on this thread. "Princess" sums it up. If I went through life acting like that I'd never get anything I wanted.


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Lack of experience, if they have experience it's due to untruthful feedback or no feedback at all, stubbornness, inability to seek novelty (cause I'm a man!), and even then they still don't open a book. 

I think these are all reason why someone isn't good at anything.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

TheProtagonist said:


> Lack of experience, if they have experience it's due to untruthful feedback or no feedback at all, stubbornness, inability to seek novelty (cause I'm a man!), and even then they still don't open a book.
> 
> I think these are all reason why someone isn't good at anything.


Haha sex imitating life?


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Honestly, people get off waay too much on berating others or the opposite sex for not sexually pleasing them. I'm pretty sure if every person, even some of these self-described sex-queens or kings who think they've got sexual pleasure down to a science were face with what people really thought of everything they did in the sack, they would come out disappointed; sorry, but no one's gonna tell you that it was "just ok". Get over yourselves. And just because some partner(s) were so wildly enthusiastic about you, doesn't mean everyone's gonna be. Because that's how we gauge our skills, right? The partners who were most wild about us?

When you combine two different people, with two different bodies, and different preferences, and different sexual histories, there's really not much of a standard by which you can say that one person was great and the other wasn't in an absolute sense. You're getting into some really fucking nebulous territory. And to assume that their previous sexual partners had preferences that were anything like yours would be fucking naive. Like I said in my last post, most blowjobs I've received weren't really good. But I'm not enough of a fucking special snowflake to think that just because someone doesn't know to give me with my unique body and unique preferences (versus those of the billions of other men on the world) a blowjob that I'm wild about, that there's something inherently wrong with what they're doing or they don't know how to please others.

Unless you feel particular chemistry, or you're in a long term commited relationship, the other person's enjoyment of what you're doing is always gonna be up in the air. No matter how much the girl moans, or the guy came, you're never gonna know if your partner had a good time.

It's kind of pathetic and perverse how people have to rely on berating others sexually to cover up their own insecurites."OMG [x/y/men/women] DOESN'T KNOW HOW TO GIVE ORAL". Get over yourselves, find yourself a different partner or work out your differences.

I regret browsing through this thread.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

LibertyPrime said:


> <.< because pussy tastes bad.....


If the chick is clean and healthy (doesn't have an infection or STD), it shouldn't have a strong taste.

On a side note, way too many people have no fucking idea how female anatomy works. WAY too many men think women pee out of their vaginas. Hell, way too many women think women pee out of vaginas. And the clit, don't even get me started on the clit. Sex Ed is so piss poor in this country it brings me to tears.


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

I am not into it o.o, its like licking an inverted dick.


----------



## halfamazing (Oct 13, 2014)

It's like everything in life- some people have that swag and some don't.

Some know how to dance, some don't. Some know how to whine and grind their hips, some don't. 

Generally, those that are most passionate about sex and really get involved in the act have a better approach to oral sex.


----------



## lil intro vert (Jan 14, 2016)

Wild said:


> If the chick is clean and healthy (doesn't have an infection or STD), it shouldn't have a strong taste.
> 
> On a side note, way too many people have no fucking idea how female anatomy works. WAY too many men think women pee out of their vaginas. Hell, way too many women think women pee out of vaginas. And the clit, don't even get me started on the clit. Sex Ed is so piss poor in this country it brings me to tears.


What's wrong with a strong tasting vagina, eh? All natural. 



ninjahitsawall said:


> Haha sex imitating life?


No no. Sex *IS* life.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> Without bragging (and keep reading, this is setup to an actual point); one of my sex partners was so enthusiastic about me, she'd contact me like a year later just to tell me how great it was. And she sent other girls in need of a one-night stand to me on nights out.
> 
> On the flipside. Another girl hated sex with me so much that she just flat out told me and the sex was cut short. And vica versa, it was just so boring.
> 
> ...


^^ This, exactly.

I find that there are a ton of vastly different personality types among women who nonetheless expect something like magical stars and breathy heart pounding roller coaster action during even a first sexual experience and if that does not happen, they lose all interest by INTENTIONAL CHOICE. This is a similar expectation to first meal together must be awesome, first hug, first date, etc. Really this attitude is nothing but childish. Anything worth accomplishing is worth trying and failing a few times before you get it right. In fact, the tray and fail and keep trying attitude ALWAYS works eventually. As a strategy of choice it is unbeatable. I am not suggesting people discount chemistry and forever keep ramming square peg into round hole, but, that is a whole life and relationship issue. If other aspects of a relationship are going well and you are still having to keep trying on sex, then keep trying. And the reverse is true also. If sex is fantastic and not much else is clicking, move on. 

Are you a simple instrument? Because people do not learn to play complex unique instruments well immediately! You are unique, even your body is unique. I KNOW that as a receiver of sexual attentions I am super demanding and primal, and I can be particular as well on some points. I communicate but for the most part if I am attracted to the person awkwardness and such is more funny and fine than a point of rejection. In fact it is how a woman handles difficulty in the dance of life between us that is perhaps most important to me, above mere compatibility. Being demanding is fine. I am also. But being impatient and perfectionist and demanding at the same time is ludicrous and unwise. 

Just like @*Der*ange At 170 I have had women begrudgingly express anger at me because the sex was so good they couldn't make themselves stay away from me even after several breakups. Ditto on the referred other women as well. I have only had a few women express displeasure and from my perspective those women were very deeply patterned about sex and I refuse that. They had regimented needs even down to which side I had to start foreplay and finish on. I'll be damned if I am even going to try to remember that stuff. If I cannot fathom or feel the reason, and it isn't fun or natural, I will just forget and do what I want anyway. 

I think HOW A PERSON RECEIVES another's efforts is more critical than the skill of the attempt. This means that any gift given should be well received and poor skill with the gift taken in stride as humorous or at the very least an opportunity to be polite. Patience and communication will yield amazing results. Try them.


----------



## sereneone (Aug 1, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> When you combine two different people, with two different bodies, and different preferences, and different sexual histories, there's really not much of a standard by which you can say that one person was great and the other wasn't in an absolute sense. You're getting into some really fucking nebulous territory. And to assume that their previous sexual partners had preferences that were anything like yours would be fucking naive. Like I said in my last post, most blowjobs I've received weren't really good. But I'm not enough of a fucking special snowflake to think that just because someone doesn't know to give me with my unique body and unique preferences (versus those of the billions of other men on the world) a blowjob that I'm wild about, that there's something inherently wrong with what they're doing or they don't know how to please others.


Good post. Most of what you describe can be fixed with good communication and practice. Unfortunately, many people not only cannot communicate but actually do not like communication. My last female INFJ friend hated talking about sex and sharing facts and thoughts about sex. Everything had to be done through experience alone, and it was my job to read her mind and avoid the things she did not like through said mind reading. That makes everything 10 times more difficult.


----------



## sereneone (Aug 1, 2013)

Wild said:


> On a side note, way too many people have no fucking idea how female anatomy works. WAY too many men think women pee out of their vaginas. Hell, way too many women think women pee out of vaginas. And the clit, don't even get me started on the clit. Sex Ed is so piss poor in this country it brings me to tears.


True, but then again the clit has so many complex structures and nerve systems sitting behind it that I have only found a handful of books that even do it justice. It's not like there is a wealth of sex ed material to even read.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

sereneone said:


> Good post. Most of what you describe can be fixed with good communication and practice. Unfortunately, many people not only cannot communicate but actually do not like communication. My last female INFJ friend hated talking about sex and sharing facts and thoughts about sex. Everything had to be done through experience alone, and it was my job to read her mind and avoid the things she did not like through said mind reading. That makes everything 10 times more difficult.


Yeah, communication and passion can go a long way. If you're truly attracted to each other and can put your ego aside and you're willing to learn about how your partner works, almost anything can be overcome. Unless you just have some very, very fundamental incompatibility issues. Which can happen.


----------



## sereneone (Aug 1, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> Yeah, communication and passion can go a long way. If you're truly attracted to each other and can put your ego aside and you're willing to learn about how your partner works, almost anything can be overcome. Unless you just have some very, very fundamental incompatibility issues. Which can happen.


As series0 points out, the problem is when the person is highly patterned - hence inflexible about many elements - and at the same time non-verbal and just instinctual. I'll amuse a person and follow their pattern, but only if someone tells me what the heck the pattern is. Leaving me to guess or experiment my way to a highly structured routine - just because for example that is the way you did things with your last boyfriend - just drives me nuts. 

The most attractive lovers - both giving and receiving - are those who are flexible and open to new experience and capable of enjoyment in a very wide range.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

sereneone said:


> As series0 points out, the problem is when the person is highly patterned - hence inflexible about many elements - and at the same time non-verbal and just instinctual. I'll amuse a person and follow their pattern, but only if someone tells me what the heck the pattern is. Leaving me to guess or experiment my way to a highly structured routine - just because for example that is the way you did things with your last boyfriend - just drives me nuts.
> 
> The most attractive lovers - both giving and receiving - are those who are flexible and open to new experience and capable of enjoyment in a very wide range.


Well, for example, I'm far more into rough sex than anything. But I'm willing to set that preference aside and have less rough sex on occasion. But if someone just downright doesn't enjoy it, no matter how accomodating they _want_ to be, then there's a fundamental issue in incompatibility. And no one is to 'blame' here.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

MyName said:


> That's demonstrative of out of control entitlement and that attitude has been frequent on this thread. "Princess" sums it up. If I went through life acting like that I'd never get anything I wanted.


I do not think there is a_ malfunction _ + problem (via) sexual entitlement(s). I have a lot of it myself - I do not have expectations; just strong entitlement to my pleasure - somewhat selfishly. I remember the 1st time a male performed cunnilingus stimulus on me - I just sat there; like a princess - I said nothing. 

I felt no entitlement to feel good + correct him.. It was rather _horrid_ - not pleasurable. He just lifelessly tonged my hole, lol. It was my fault for not be entitled + having a demand for my pleasure. I never make those mistake(s) again. I want all my pleasure - I want all my satisfaction - so I am not a pillow princess; however I have princess_ entitlement_ (via) coitus. *Starfish'ism *breed(s) sexual displeasure + malfunction(s).

''I am going to cum no matter what,'' seem(s) to work best - coitus is pointless [to myself] activity w/out any orgasm.


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

those guys watch too much porn


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Because...


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

Crimson Ash said:


> Alarming generalization there lass.
> 
> To be honest the best course of action would be to teach him. Assuming of course both parties have the patience for it.


And her type is supposed to be our most compatible match, eh?


----------



## Stopping By Woods (Jun 20, 2016)

Communication helps 

Unfortunately we are not born into this world pre-programmed...


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> *checks your type*
> I knew you would either be a 7w8, 8w7 or Sexual 2 :laughing:
> 
> in all seriousness, this might not mean a lot from a guy who sucks dick, but the pussy is a hole. s*ucking on a hole is a lot more difficult than sucking on a cylindrical phallus. all the pleasure points are hidden somewhere inside the cave. guess all i can say is: find a guy who likes spelunking *


I am howling at this so hard right now... and the confidence that you said it with.. oh my god :laughing:


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Effy said:


> You don't suck on the hole...


Cheap and safe abortions.


----------



## nate23 (May 30, 2014)

Katherine Pierce said:


> Seriously guys, you need to up your game. Last night it was like the guy I was with had no "fucking clue what he was doing" and it f*cking pissed me off. This is all too common! Learn to eat p*ssy fuckers!


:laughing:


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

It's like learning how to walk without any legs or to write without any arms.
Better yet it's like telling time without a watch; some people have a knack for it but most are oblivious.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

could we have a video demonstration please?

My current strategy involves spitting, sucking, licking with gentle force and occasionally fingering. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

lol there are many tutorials


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

I can demonstrate, if any females wish to take the model role ;P


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah no teeth unless you're experienced.
> 
> I guess I should explain some more. I've had a few inexperienced sensor women go down on me and it would range from good to cute at how bad she was at it. I briefly dated an ISTJ who had never done anything sexual and she wasn't good at it at all. After a few lessons she improved greatly though.  I've also been with an ESFJ and she was actually pretty good at it her first time. Maybe there's something about ESFJ and being good at going down on their partner? XD
> 
> Hahah yeah your bf is right. A woman who knows how to give a bj can make it as good or even better than sex. :wink:


Hahaha xD 

Oh really?! Hmm.. Probably! Esfj are good right?!! Gotta take note of that xD 

With regards to teeth, sometimes i feel the eager to bite it, i don't know. XD i wanna eat it but it's not edible


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Librarylady said:


> This whole thread is making me internally think "Thank God I'm a lesbian" : P


U don't do cunnilungus?


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> U don't do cunnilungus?


No, I meant that women are better at it


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

hmmm, it's seems guys simply don't get enough pussy practice...


any girls wanna volunteer to help the cause?


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Hahaha xD
> 
> Oh really?! Hmm.. Probably! Esfj are good right?!! Gotta take note of that xD
> 
> With regards to teeth, sometimes i feel the eager to bite it, i don't know. XD i wanna eat it but it's not edible


Yeah, I've dated more than one ESFJ at various times of my life and it was usually pretty good.  Also, every ENTP woman I've been with has always been kind of a freak and wasn't secretive about it either. :laughing: Which is why I'd disagree that intuitives suck at sex. I think sensors have a more natural proclivity for enjoying sex as an act but I think intuitives don't need to necessarily suck at sex. XD

Omg, you're going to become your bf's worst nightmare if you use your teeth wrong. I don't want to go into graphic detail but think brushing lightly with your teeth, not biting and chomping. :shocked:

Also, I'm not bad at cunnilingus. I just don't do it because it grosses the wife out. Plus for some reason, some guys make fun of guys who do go down on a woman. :\ A woman's body is like a map, know what you're looking for and it'll always be right there when you want to visit. XD


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

i don't know, ESFJs just don't come across as really good cocksuckers to me


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Librarylady said:


> No, I meant that women are better at it


True. I make my ex eyeballs gone out of their eyes


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yeah, I've dated more than one ESFJ at various times of my life and it was usually pretty good.  Also, every ENTP woman I've been with has always been kind of a freak and wasn't secretive about it either. :laughing: Which is why I'd disagree that intuitives suck at sex. I think sensors have a more natural proclivity for enjoying sex as an act but I think intuitives don't need to necessarily suck at sex. XD
> 
> Omg, you're going to become your bf's worst nightmare if you use your teeth wrong. I don't want to go into graphic detail but think brushing lightly with your teeth, not biting and chomping. :shocked:
> 
> Also, I'm not bad at cunnilingus. I just don't do it because it grosses the wife out. Plus for some reason, some guys make fun of guys who do go down on a woman. :\ A woman's body is like a map, know what you're looking for and it'll always be right there when you want to visit. XD


I see
But i like cunnilungus a lot. 

I also sometimes use my teeth gently


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> I see
> But i like cunnilungus a lot.
> 
> I also sometimes use my teeth gently


Well then maybe you should suggest to your bf to stop watching Youtube videos on the topic and start practicing instead. :laughing:

Yes, remember the keyword gently. I'm talking about this more than I thought I would but I once was receiving a bj from a gal who was trying to be vigorous but kind of reckless and she kept knicking me with her teeth and it *hurt*. A lot. It's also an unwelcome surprise while trying to relax. So be kind to your man and if you want to put some energy into it then at least try to avoid doing that! XD


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Well then maybe you should suggest to your bf to stop watching Youtube videos on the topic and start practicing instead. :laughing:
> 
> Yes, remember the keyword gently. I'm talking about this more than I thought I would but I once was receiving a bj from a gal who was trying to be vigorous but kind of reckless and she kept knicking me with her teeth and it *hurt*. A lot. It's also an unwelcome surprise while trying to relax. So be kind to your man and if you want to put some energy into it then at least try to avoid doing that! XD


Yes. I never watched youtube tutorial. Experience is the key. Practice xD it's like ive been giving him bjs for 4 years? XD lol fucking lucky guy


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

They haven't had adequate training yet. :wink:

Best oral of my life has been with older men over 45.. I'm 30+ myself so nothing unusual. LOADS of experience. Soooo good.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Yes. I never watched youtube tutorial. Experience is the key. Practice xD it's like ive been giving him bjs for 4 years? XD lol fucking lucky guy


You should remind him how lucky he is every day. :laughing:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Scoobyscoob said:


> You should remind him how lucky he is every day. :laughing:


Yeah. I think I'm such a perfect gf. Lol but well shit happens. Like i don't wanna depend on anyone anymore


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

atamagasuita said:


> Yeah. I think I'm such a perfect gf. Lol but well shit happens. Like i don't wanna depend on anyone anymore


Good for you. roud:


----------



## security (Feb 22, 2017)

I seriously don't understand this thread. First girl I ever went down on was clawing at the gate and making everything rattle from the pleasure. I didn't have a clue what I was doing, but..It's pretty sensitive down there.
Ya just press gently on the playpad and rub the buttons. Up up down down left right XXX.
Towards the end use a few combo attracts, and you level up with each new boss.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

security said:


> I seriously don't understand this thread. First girl I ever went down on was clawing at the gate and making everything rattle from the pleasure. I didn't have a clue what I was doing, but..It's pretty sensitive down there.
> Ya just press gently on the playpad and rub the buttons. Towards the end use a few combo attracts, and you level up with each new boss. Up up down down left right XXX.


Lol is that even a pussy


----------



## security (Feb 22, 2017)

No, a game called crush. It's a pirated copy.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*The manly tool we can pass to our prospective children.* The simple truth is that men find multi-tools more fascinating than the much-hyped breasts and pussies once they get exclusive long-term access to them. Homework: A Beginners Guide to Sucking Cock


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

atamagasuita said:


> Ohh what do u mean?


Feedback has always been very positive and I'm not a sensor


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Kyn said:


> Feedback has always been very positive and I'm not a sensor


Me too. I'm half intuitive half sensor. I'm hybrid


----------

